# Family With Young Children In Madrid



## rkpk100 (Jan 2, 2013)

We have a potential opportunity to move to Madrid from the US. I have 4 young children - ages 7 and under - I would be working full time and would hopefully find something for my husband as well. Looking for your top 1 or 2 pieces of advice regarding where to live, schools, activities, etc. I'm starting from scratch so I look forward to hearing your thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

rkpk100 said:


> We have a potential opportunity to move to Madrid from the US. I have 4 young children - ages 7 and under - I would be working full time and would hopefully find something for my husband as well. Looking for your top 1 or 2 pieces of advice regarding where to live, schools, activities, etc. I'm starting from scratch so I look forward to hearing your thoughts. Thank you!


:welcome:

we have a regular poster here - PeskyWesky - who has lived just outside Madrid for many years - & there are a couple of others not so far from there too

until one of them comes along, have a read of the FAQs thread & other recent threads they will probably answer some of your questions.... & possibly also prompt more


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I live in Madrid with 2 small children (5 and 1 years old) and generally find it a great place to be.

Loads of green spaces and parks (although you can tell that some are less well cared for now than a few years ago). Lots of cultural choices for kids too. Music, theatre, Original Language Cinemas, Theme Parks, Zoo, Madrid has got it all.

As far as schools go, my 5 yr old is currently in a state run primary school, and while we are very happy with the teaching and attention he gets, I'm afraid that education is another area which is really getting a beating from the current government's handling of the economic situation (his school's library has been closed this year, as has our local public library, both within months of each other). I hate to admit it, but if I were to stay in Spain I would probably look to take him out of the state system soon before it deteriorates to an unacceptable state.

And as far as where to live is concerned, it's a bit of a personal choice really, but Madrid does have it all again, from modern characterless urbanizations where you have to get the car just to buy a loaf of bread, to older, more established "boroughs" with all you could ever want on your doorstep. 
To provide you with some extreme examples of both look at "La Moraleja" in the north (very exclusive and popular with wealthy expats) or Getafe in the south (a working class suburb).

If you want any more info let me know and I'll be happy to give you my view based on 9 years living in Madrid.


----------



## Delila (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm agree with overandoubt, the education system is getting horrible in Spain...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I also agree with overandout on all counts. Just like London, Paris, or most other European capital cities there are great areas to bring up kids in or near the city, there are loads of activites for them. It just depends on mum and dad doing their research right.
And the education system *was *pretty good too. It was not without its faults, but my daughter has just started univesity here after going through the Spanish state education system and she's relatively unscathed.
However, the future is another story. Hopefully the cuts will stop and things will get on track again soon - but not in 2013 I think.
Have you got the legal side of things (visas etc)sorted out?? Are you sure your partner can work here legally?


----------

